

Suspended animation is becoming a life-saving medical procedure - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/22/slow/how-to-turn-your-dog-off

======
ChuckMcM
I've read this guy's papers in the past and the premise, which is interesting,
is basically cells can't die if they don't have the necessary chemicals to
metabolize. The mouse experiment was pretty unique (suspended animation at
room temperature).

